# Physical Fitness for Preppers...



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay, no bragging here...

How important it is to you to be reasonably fit, do you have an exercise/activity regimen that addresses this? If so, what is it? 
Do you think your exercise plan is sufficient to prepare you for a lifestyle change if SHTF or have you adjusted your plan to accommodate your current level of health?

Many of us go through our lives without much thought to improving our health past what is required for our current daily routine. We discuss how if SHTF, we would go out into the mountains and hunt deer or elk and haul Bug Out Bags with our gear through remote areas. But, will you be able to meet the physical requirements to do so?

These questions came to me recently when I was on a hunt and was hiking and climbing in rough and difficult terrain. I carried a rifle and a pack with my essentials for that day. It was tough, but this 50+ guy had prepared for it with a simple PT regimen. I'll admit, I have more to do before the next wilderness excursion, but I now know where I stand if it were necessary for me to do this for more than my 2½ week trip.

My PT Regimen now consists of old school calisthenics that can be done without the need for a health club membership. I change between walking, swimming and biking as it suits me and the current weather, but keep to my calisthenics; push-ups, sit-ups, lunges, squat-thrust-jumps and beating liberal activists. Okay, just kidding on the last one... I want to see if you are still reading.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Physical fitness is my #1 prep, same with the rest of my family. Just regular gym (YMCA) visits with lots of cardio and strength, swimming, hiking..etc My hubby does triathlons and the kids are in everything from Taekwondo and swimming to cross country and track.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Every morning we walk 3.2 miles in 1 hour so that is a fast pace. Of course here in Florida it is all on flat ground. When fall and winter comes which is cooler we go too the state parks around the state for hiking. We have taken trips too the smoky mountains too camp and hike, usually for a week but 2 years ago we went for a month.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

My job keeps me physically fit. I go backpacking at least once a year so I know I could handle my get home journey. 

I am also a big believer in calisthenics and running/cycling/swimming. Those alone will keep a person in excellent shape. I think it is very important to stay physically fit and strong even without the consideration of shtf activities. It helps you stay healthy and improves the attitude. Not to mention the opposite sex likes it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I think it is very important to stay physically fit and strong even without the consideration of shtf activities. It helps you stay healthy and improves the attitude. Not to mention the opposite sex likes it.


Confirmed


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do a LOT of walking for my work. On average, when working, I cover more than 10 miles per day. So that part of me is fine. I should work more on my upper body strength than I do. But that is also pretty tough to do when I am traveling and living out of a suitcase most weeks.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Inor said:


> But that is also pretty tough to do when I am traveling and living out of a suitcase most weeks.


You could bench press the suit case.:-D


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Arklatex brings up an interesting point when he stated "My job keeps me physically fit. I go backpacking at least once a year so I know I could handle my get home journey."
How many people do a dry run with their gear if part of their Bug Out Plan involves humpin' with a pack? Arklatex is physically fit and he has a standard to which he can judge his fitness, but is a once/year hike enough for others to judge if they are fit enough to do this for an extended time? If not, does your plan reflect this important consideration?

I thought I was fit enough for the trip, and for the most part I was. It was the week or so after the trip that made me consider if I could do this for longer than I did.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I sling bales of hay and straw, wrestle animals, haul water buckets, swing a hammer etc... No more need to power lift. I don't get much cardio, which I need to do.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have to admit it would take me a while to acclimate to the physical side of things.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Earlier this year I started PT - it went well then I got complacent over the summer months. I've been back at it for the past few weeks and love the results. Some days I go for a run in midday South Florida heat to boost my endurance. As mentioned it's flat here so terrain isn't an issue. Based on what I can run I'd say I could cover 20 miles on foot with a 20# pack in a day. That's fair but I have much room for improvement. I incorporate core and upper body work as well but not as much as I should.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I think this is an important issue for us. When/if SHTF it is probable our sleep and eating patterns may be disrupted for quite some time. I think it is important if one
is faced with this to at least be in reasonable shape going into it. Easy to say and hard to do at times but I try to do some PT everyday. I have several stationary bikes and a road bike and
some light weights and stretching exercises I do. I think I'm in better shape now than 10 years ago and have recently turned up the intensity knob on my routines, just gotta keep it going!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Calisthenics are very powerful if you do enough and do it right. If you ever watch the SEALS, 70% of the stuff they do is their own body and weight. Being limber and able to not tear a muscle is more important than how much you can lift. Walking is ok, Walking for a long distance is great. Stretching is awesome, even though I do not do enough.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> Okay, no bragging here...
> 
> How important it is to you to be reasonably fit, do you have an exercise/activity regimen that addresses this? If so, what is it?
> Do you think your exercise plan is sufficient to prepare you for a lifestyle change if SHTF or have you adjusted your plan to accommodate your current level of health?
> ...


Great point. i am way out of shape. On the bright side..I have turned over a new leaf and have been taking the Shitzu for a walk around the block most days here lately. The bad thing is he stops to hike his leg a log and it interferes with the cardio thing. Is there any hope for folks like that?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Bigwheel can I make fun of ya ?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Get one of those fake trees and a tread mill, put the tree in front,he will walk all day to reach it and pee


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

hmm...i forgot this aspect of prepping...maybe i should start working out from next monday..


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

::sniff sniff:: PT??? Did someone say PT?? 


PT is not a so much a prep for me as it is something that I do twice a day 5-6 times a week. Being still in the military I lead PT every morning for my team and it is normally a combination of cross-fit and circuit training with runs three days out of the week added in. In the evening is my gym/burn stress out where I lift and do more cardio. But as my plan includes my wife and kids it is also vital that they are in shape. 

No I am not a PT Nazi to my family; but when my wife and I go on hikes we do carry a bag and I am also sure that besides being able to carry it and hike for distance it has basic tactical brains to it (does she know where items are, does it make noise, can she reach water...) I ruck twice a month between a 9 miler or 12 miler depending on time constraints and where I may be and I find its great exercise and since I feel I am a slow runner this is one area my infantry legs work well for me.

Our kids are both physical as well and both have done the local marathons for kids and outside of riding their bike they do try to accompany me for a "run" whenever they can. My oldest daughter puts the other kids to shame with pushups and pullups and despite my pressure for her to focus more in a martial arts she likes wrestling... but whatevers.

Also if making a training/workout plan one thing people should not ignore is "tactical training" or "battle focuses PT". Its one thing to bench 9 million pounds and run a 4 minute mile; but if you can't pull yourself or others over a wall, carry your equipment and hit the prone and be able to basically shoot move and communicate your missing the point. 

Okay... PT rant off... now how about me some cake


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

we both lost a lot of weight within the last couple of years, have a pretty good healthy diet, walk the dog 3-4 miles each and every day and go cycling as often as possible. we are fitter and healthier than a lot of people around here 20-25 years younger than us who drive everywhere, sit watching tv most of the day and eat nothing but fast food.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Just for the sake of argument...

I have a bunch of food, access to water, good security....if SHTF there are things I will have to do that I do not do now...I WILL DO THEM... I will lose weight and I will get trim.. 
From 21 years in the Service..My Knees are screwed up along with my back. I do not really exercise now...I still cut wood and stack it and my work is physical at times... I am far from in GOOD shape

If I have to RUN AND GUN/ Play Infantry - chances are the next day I will be in bed taking pain killers and putting on ICY HOT or I will be dead... 

I have no plans to throw on a pack and walk through the woods unless it is hunting season - which is soon


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Bigwheel can I make fun of ya ?


Sure..feel free. Everybody else does..sniff sniff. I don't get any respect..sorta like Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Physical fitness is my own personal hell lol
Back in the day I was a super athlete in martial arts all day every day. 
Now my work keeps me on my feet all day. Im never "innactive" but ive gained 100 pounds and im always to sore and out of energy to lose it.
Fitness is at the top of my list of prioroties but its like a vicious circle. Health issues keep me too sore to move. The poor health compounds the problem now I have more health issues than I can keep upmwith. Its all about damage control now.
The doctor is telling me the two biggest things I have to do is lose 100 pounds and build core strength... I habe absolutely no core strength to support my back and its deteriorating.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Bigwheel your new but I already like ya. Blackcat. you know your mission and what you have to do.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Blackcat said:


> Physical fitness is my own personal hell lol
> Back in the day I was a super athlete in martial arts all day every day.
> Now my work keeps me on my feet all day. Im never "innactive" but ive gained 100 pounds and im always to sore and out of energy to lose it.
> Fitness is at the top of my list of prioroties but its like a vicious circle. Health issues keep me too sore to move. The poor health compounds the problem now I have more health issues than I can keep upmwith. Its all about damage control now.
> The doctor is telling me the two biggest things I have to do is lose 100 pounds and build core strength... I habe absolutely no core strength to support my back and its deteriorating.


#1) Review and modify your diet. If you can, sit down with a Registered Dietician and work out a diet suited for your needs, not what someone selling a book wants you to do. My physician advised me to do it and I did. The best advice I have received for the benefit of my 50+ health profile.
#2) Find an exercise plan that is more about activities than an exercise regimen. Workouts can come later. Walking can be an excellent activity especially if you are with someone you enjoy and/or your dog. If swimming is not your thing, try walking in water while moving your arms. Its less weight bearing and a change of pace from other activities.

I started all the lifestyle changes after I had a bad car wreck and was laid up for 6 months. Walking, sitting, laying in bed... all were uncomfortable. I found mild activity progressed my recovery better than a sedentary plan of just sitting and healing because I gained weight and lost strength and stamina.

Give it a try, it worked for me and I was hit head-on by a car traveling at 85 MPH! Now, I'm 205 lbs and for a medium 6' 2" frame, I am feel much, much better. Just take it slow at first...


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Blackcat - remember losing weight is not just exercise but also diet. Look at things you can cut our like soda and un-needed fat or sugars. Think of it as a prep and long term investment. As far as developing core there are plenty of easy 15 min core workouts that are good. Klick up a men's health and you can get loads of body weight exercises or just google body weight exercises. 

The Army made an application called apft that has the basic army movement and exercise drills from the FM. Good resource for some basic easy workouts to develop core and movement. Insert cheesy army recruitment music....... Now


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Dalarast, there is nothing cheesy about army recruitment music, love the recruitment ads from a few different countries, so inspiring


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Blackcat, I'm sure you know the guys are right about starting with improving your diet. I feel for you (((hugs))).
Where in N. Canada are you?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

big paul said:


> we both lost a lot of weight within the last couple of years, have a pretty good healthy diet, walk the dog 3-4 miles each and every day and go cycling as often as possible. we are fitter and healthier than a lot of people around here 20-25 years younger than us who drive everywhere, sit watching tv most of the day and eat nothing but fast food.


Wait ... you have a dog too? I thought you just had a Shih Tzu - LOL! Sorry but I couldn't resist 

All kidding aside, good on you for the weight loss and healthy lifestyle - I'm on the same campaign myself!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Army shmarmy


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Blackcat, I'm sure you know the guys are right about starting with improving your diet. I feel for you (((hugs))).
> Where in N. Canada are you?


West coast. Im in Northern BC near the Alberta border. Not really anywhere near civilization im closest to a small city called Dawson creek.
Ive been seeing a dietition mostly to check for food related allergies. Ive been recording my diet and she says there isnt much room for improvment. I eat mostly fruit and veggies. Eggs for breakfast a sandwitch for lunch and a pretty simple dinner without a lot of snacking in between. I dont drink much pop or fruit juice just water. I seem to have a slow metabolism and it takes me ages to build metabolism. When I do cut back my meals at all I get pretty light headed in a hurry. Im looking into ways of speeding up my metabolism and... Small steps. Tried the body reset diet for a while and it did the most good for me. But I found I couldnt get enough protein. I was loseing about 10 pounds a week but was very weak and shaky even shoveling a lot of extra lean protien into my mouth to make up for my size.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Blackcat said:


> West coast. Im in Northern BC near the Alberta border. Not really anywhere near civilization im closest to a small city called Dawson creek.
> Ive been seeing a dietition mostly to check for food related allergies. Ive been recording my diet and she says there isnt much room for improvment. I eat mostly fruit and veggies. Eggs for breakfast a sandwitch for lunch and a pretty simple dinner without a lot of snacking in between. I dont drink much pop or fruit juice just water. I seem to have a slow metabolism and it takes me ages to build metabolism. When I do cut back my meals at all I get pretty light headed in a hurry. Im looking into ways of speeding up my metabolism and... Small steps. Tried the body reset diet for a while and it did the most good for me. But I found I couldnt get enough protein. I was loseing about 10 pounds a week but was very weak and shaky even shoveling a lot of extra lean protien into my mouth to make up for my size.


That's very tough, another way to build up metabolism is to simply snack every 2 hours (not separate your day into 3 meals), same foods you're already eating, it's just a little tweak that seems to work for many.. This is more or less how humans used to eat


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Physical fitness is for sure the #1 most over looked area in prepping. If you ever go to one of those prepper expos or big prepper meetings, pay attention to how many people are amazingly out of shape(actually this is true with any event in America lol). A typicaly prepper will be obese and probably couldn't walk a mile without passing out. 

You talk to these guys about being fit and they go on about how they will hold the fort with their huge stocks of firearms and ammo. They probably couldn't even patrol or stand guard for an hour without passing out. What will they do in a sustained fire fight where running, crawling, hiding and jumping are required to not get shot? 

What if they have to farm, and do mostly manual work, could they do that?

Damn I need to ramp up my fitness goals instead of focusing on buying crap.

My suggestions:
-get fit now, workout like your life depends on it because it does, push yourself until your body fails
-get ex military people in your group, some will be nothing better than grunts and some will be natural leaders

Honestly we probably have a greater chance of death from heart disease than a zombie.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

i try to do 12 oz curls each day. Lite beer to keep the weight down.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Physical fitness is for sure the #1 most over looked area in prepping. If you ever go to one of those prepper expos or big prepper meetings, pay attention to how many people are amazingly out of shape(actually this is true with any event in America lol). A typicaly prepper will be obese and probably couldn't walk a mile without passing out.
> 
> You talk to these guys about being fit and they go on about how they will hold the fort with their huge stocks of firearms and ammo. They probably couldn't even patrol or stand guard for an hour without passing out. What will they do in a sustained fire fight where running, crawling, hiding and jumping are required to not get shot?
> 
> ...


Exactly, excellent post


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

On the positive side, we can utilize all those fast food burger meals by simply bear hugging the attacker, lean over then fall right on top of them, using the weight of all that food to crush the life out of the bad guy.:mrgreen:


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Mcangus - couldn't phrase it better myself. If for whatever reason you have the fortress of solitude with all the supplies for rebuilding life as we know but had to evac out and start fresh.... What then? Prep for the what ifs is the main thing I see on this forum and a what if for me is I have to get out of dodge ( or get back to my house) on foot. Besides rucking it may take evasion and muscle and endurance to get home. 

Should everyone prepping be an athlete or just military for? No. But being in a "shape" we'll benefit you in more ways than just prepping.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Physical fitness is for sure the #1 most over looked area in prepping. If you ever go to one of those prepper expos or big prepper meetings, pay attention to how many people are amazingly out of shape(actually this is true with any event in America lol). A typicaly prepper will be obese and probably couldn't walk a mile without passing out.
> 
> You talk to these guys about being fit and they go on about how they will hold the fort with their huge stocks of firearms and ammo. They probably couldn't even patrol or stand guard for an hour without passing out. What will they do in a sustained fire fight where running, crawling, hiding and jumping are required to not get shot?
> 
> ...


Spot on, mcangus! Most of the Prepper folks I have met with are as you described; overweight and outta shape! They also fall into a category as do many Preppers; under-trained. Very few I have met take the time to field test their gear and put their skills to the test. If they did, they would realize they won't pass muster...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Most people think they are going to see it coming, are going to be behind a gun already, and its going to be loaded, and the other guy isn't going to have a gun, and there isn't going to be any kind of struggle from a person who may be staring death in the face. Sounds a lot like premeditation, or maybe an execution?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> That's very tough, another way to build up metabolism is to simply snack every 2 hours (not separate your day into 3 meals), same foods you're already eating, it's just a little tweak that seems to work for many.. This is more or less how humans used to eat


This is exactly what I would suggest. Most people do not understand that as soon as the food you eat passes through the digestive system your body starts craving more. If it doesn't get more it starts the starvation mode where it holds onto what it has in anticipation for the long haul. most of us have fallen into a trap of not eating regular meals with the right content to keep our bodies happy so we are more prone to hold onto what we take in because our body thinks this is probably all it is getting . 
we can jump start our bodies into using the fuel we give it more efficiently by eating several snack sized meals every day. What I have my patients do (especially diabetics) is to fix a meal and serve up on a plate. Then take half off and eat that portion in about 2-3 hours. 
Example: a good lunch might be a meat sandwich with a salad or veggie plate. you could either eat exactly half at lunch and eat the other half for a snack, or eat the sandwich for lunch and the veggies for a snack. 
breakfast of whole grain toast, eggs and a serving of fruit. eat the eggs and toast for breakfast and the fruit for a snack. 
By giving your body a constant supply of fuel it will not try to store it as fat and will turn it into energy so we feel better even though we are probably losing weight at the same time.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Snacking is equal to a healthy diet and a healthy life. Snacks shouldn't be junk food but a handful of almonds or some carrots Even a protein bar or some low fat Jerkey can do wonders. 

Always give yourself a cheat day and eat something amazing as a reward. You'll find you don't eat as much and feel guilty trying to down a whole pizza. And drink water. Lots of water. Black coffee is fine in the morning but drink water and no soda or loaded sugar juices. 

I miss pizza. Someone send me a pizza.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> Always give yourself a cheat day and eat something amazing as a reward. You'll find you don't eat as much and feel guilty trying to down a whole pizza. And drink water. Lots of water. Black coffee is fine in the morning but drink water and no soda or loaded sugar juices.


Way ahead of you. I have "cheat windows". Basically, if no one is looking, then they can't prove I ate it.

Also, I haz super high metabolism and my treadmill.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My diet consists of a lot of protein. A lot of lean meat. When I buy cheaper burgers I go with 85/15 they are only a few cents more. When I have the cash I go with the choice cuts of meat.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Way ahead of you. I have "cheat windows". Basically, if no one is looking, then they can't prove I ate it.
> 
> Also, I haz super high metabolism and my treadmill.


My soldiers give me crap when I come back with carrot cake from the chow hall. They ask why sarge has cake. I tell them it's a veggie and has cream cheese which is dairy. If they want to dispute my " findings" lets do some pull-ups .


----------

